# Lose voices but not all sound



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

Two different times in the last few weeks, I've been watching a show I recorded on my OTA CBS feed in HD (NCIS & Numbers) and partway through the show, I lose the voices. I can hear the other sounds, but the voices are basically gone. If I turn the volume up, you can hear them very, very faintly. It's like part of the surround sound feed is working but the rest isn't. I'm unsure if this is an issue with the OTA broadcast or a problem specific to my receiver. The shows were on 22.1-CBS in the South Bend, IN market. The Numbers episode was from 01-10-07. It happened with about 10 minutes to go. Anyone experienced this?

VIP622 - Dish Network
HDMI connection to TV
Audio running to TV only


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It's a problem with the station's encoding of DD5.1. They dropped the center channel.


----------

